# Cheap supported USB WLAN adapter



## decsis (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello

As my WLAN adapter is not yet supported by freebsd FreeBSD, I'm looking for a cheap USB WLAN adapter to use until a driver is ready. Should be working in 9.x already. Any suggestions?

Thank you very much!
Decsis


----------

